# 13pt down



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

gross 160 @ arrowhead archery

10 yards with a spitfire head on shot, arrow hit in the neck.

swollengoat and i just finished butchering


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

awesome buck ! congrats !!!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

thanks man!

more pictures here - 

http://www.huntohio.net/index.php?t=msg&th=4643


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

LOL, lot of meat on that deer and horns!


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

Great buck littlking, congrats. I would be proud.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Holy crap man. Awesome buck! I should have gotten him, as when you hold the rack, it doesn't look as big! (eric is about 7'5")


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

kyle, you see the little unicorn


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice buck!


----------



## Llewellin01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Great Buck...congrats....now you get to focus on the bird hunting coming up...lol


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

nice 130'' buck


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Nice .. like all that meat, pic looks like an ad for a butcher shop LOL


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

Procraftboats21 said:


> nice 130'' buck


?? how do you figure that?


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

not knocking your deer in any way. its a nice buck one i wouldn't pass up but its no 160'', doesn't have the mass


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

it was taped at arrowhead archery last night, not that it matters to me, but i doubt judging accurately from pictures is anyone's forte'.

saying "nice 130" buck" is not knocking a deer? hmmm

anyway, keep the wisecracks to yourself.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

stating the truth. good job though


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Procraftboats21 said:


> stating the truth. good job though


*Only thing you stated is that you are an ass...period.*

I hate when people come on here and want to argue about the weight of a fish, or in this case the score of a rack.
Jeezus, grow up will ya?


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

NIce Buck dude!!!..regardless of the score. Amen Swollengoat.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice Buck!!!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck! I would love to have him on my wall. There seems to be a bunch of buck pictures posted this week. Must mean they are beginning to move. I can't wait for this weekend and the next.

Once again, Congrats!


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Very Nice Buck,Congrats


----------



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice Buck, I shot a deer in the neck before and it didn't make it 40yds. How far did this bruiser make it after the shot? Congradulations for sure!!!!!!!
Bassy


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Procraftboats21 said:


> not knocking your deer in any way. its a nice buck one i wouldn't pass up but its no 160'', doesn't have the mass


Young man,

Next time, please pay attention to my preceeding posts. As I stated, Eric is over 7'5"....possibly 7'10". I fear for my life everytime I am within 10 feet of him. To say that buck is only '130' is pretty silly. Show me and everyone else a 130 buck that is as big as that. Also, YSU has a biology department?!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

it ran FOREVER! 300-400 yds and there was ZERO blood in him when i hung him up on the gambrel.

its amazing how far they can run when they can still breathe


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice buck L.K!!! Are you really over 7 foot? If so Cleveland has this football team..................


----------



## kevsworld (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow LK that is one special Buck bro...I would waited a couple of seaso...jk 

I sit here deer less and this is your 2nd? Your are the master hunter! Congrats!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Congratulations LK. That's a great buck.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I mean, who really cares about the score? That's a great buck, 13 points and all!  

Procraftboats21 is the score police. haha.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Iv got a buck here its a big eight pointer that looks huge it is big but one pic looks bigger than the other.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry I dont remember how to put pics on this sight.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice horns Eric, Dont let the score police bug ya too much, I am also member of the 6'+ 250lb+ club It is amazing how much smaller something looks next to one of us as opposed to someone of "normal" size. When we gonna get the girls out to play?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

im am normal size, everyone else is just little!

thanks guys, a memory that will last me forever


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

yeah, don't let that guys score remark bother you, your bucks a stud. I'm getting tired of all the people who are so fixed on the "score". I've killed a couple of bucks that would qualify for the pope and young minimum but I'd never enter them. And if I had killed the buck littleking has, I would care less about the score of that deer I would just be happy for taking a great buck.


----------



## hole-in-da-water (Jan 22, 2007)

Just a quick question, why did you opt for the neck shot? I'm not a big fan, since it is a low-percentage kill shot, and typiclly not a fast kill, unless you hit the spine.


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

Shooter for me, nice buck congrats. I hope to get a crack at one like that this year.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

hole-in-da-water said:


> Just a quick question, why did you opt for the neck shot? I'm not a big fan, since it is a low-percentage kill shot, and typiclly not a fast kill, unless you hit the spine.


didnt really opt for it, he was staring right at me, 10 yds away according to the leupold at a 37 degree angle. aimed right above the breast bone.

not a shot that i would generally take, but its all i really had


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Congrats Lk.What ever happend to the days when you just got a deer for the freezer.I'm out for the meet not the rack.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

Ted Dressel said:


> Congrats Lk.What ever happend to the days when you just got a deer for the freezer.I'm out for the meet not the rack.



as am i, ask anyone who knows me

this one just happened to have a LOT of meat and a LOT of rack


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

nice! I am afraid I wouldnt have been able to let him walk.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

congrats on the nice buck Eric!!!!!!!! I have yet to see one.. but that gets me motivated to spend a little more time in the stand....


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

thanks, i've had to pass on 4 bucks since shooting that guy...


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice Buck..... Hope to get out this weekend myself


----------



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

Congratulations, nice 13 point! I think most of us deer hunters would be very satisfied with a nice buck like that. I could care less about the score of shooter. The thrill of the hunt, the memories, stories, and venison steaks on the grill are what's most important to me.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Nice buck! Hope to get to arrow one like that this season.

In the pic with the meat and the horns, it looks like the buck's head exploded and all that was left was antlers!

Good luck on the rest of the season, as if you need it now!

Lg_mouth


----------

